# poor mysql performance in jail



## wonslung (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm having a strange issue with mysql running inside of a jail.

My setup is:

1 interface with 1 main public ip
3 public alias ip's

1 private ip (10.0.0.1)
I've got 3 jails running on the public alias ip's and a 4th running on 10.0.0.1 

The jail at 10.0.0.1 is the mysql jail.

I've tried running 10.0.0.1 on the main interface and as a cloned interface but it seems to not make any difference.  Connecting via tcp seems to be VERY slow.

I'm running FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE.

If anyone has any ideas as to what may be causing this, I'd be very greatful.  The load on the server is REALLY low (never breaking 0.02 or so).

Thanks


----------

